# Marking Lines on Your Wood



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

I was watching some Wood Whisperer and he was useing a large Sharpie. I would think that heavy black ink would sink deep into the wood and stain it.. Anyone got any comments?


----------



## sankofa (May 2, 2009)

Might be doing it just so it will show up better on camera.

I dont think it would be a good idea...unless you are planning on sanding or planning deeply... 

Experiment on a piece of scrap.....

I have been using a pencil cause its hard for me to see a knife mark.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Well, yeah it will seep in. That's what markers do. The only time I use a Sharpie on my wood is if I'm signing a project - on the back or on the bottom. I don't use a knife either, especially on dovetails. I know some people like those knife marks running across the dovetails because they believe it says, 'hand cut'. But I see them and I think, either lazy or sloppy workmanship.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

mmwood_1 said:


> .........I know some people like those knife marks running across the dovetails because they believe it says, 'hand cut'. But I see them and I think, either lazy or sloppy workmanship.


I agree 100% and so does todays market. If the average furniture purchaser thought the markings meant 'hand cut', the furniture manufacturers would be putting the marks on all their furniture.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I use a fine line ball point for layout*

Pencils break and ball points just quit! And they are always the same length, they never get too short! I do use a pencil sometimes for framing and such and rough work but for details I like the ball points.
Some sanding is required. :yes: bill


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Personally I use whatever's on hand. Sometimes it's a pencil (my preference), sometimes it's a ballpoint pen, and sometimes it's a sharpie. Occasionally I'll scratch a mark with an awl or centerpoint or something, but it never really matters. I've never had a big issue with bleeding for the sharpie (i use fine tip).


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Don't know about sharpies, but lacquer thinner or naphtha removes graphite and (at least the ones I use) ball point pen marks. 

I've heard that the Magic Erasers do a great job on pencil marks, too. 

Some people lay down a strip of masking tape and mark that. Not me, I'm too lazy.

Gene


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

When I am doing any layout work or transfer work on my projects I almost exclusively use a 4H pencil. It is a very hard pencil, it does not leave very much graphite (you need good eyes or good shop lighting) and it stays with a sharp point for a long time. I buy them from craft stores in the artists supplies area, they cost about $2.00 each, which seems expensive for a pencil, but they will last me a couple of years. The regular #2 pencils lose their point after one line is drawn.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

For fine work I use a scribe. Other wise a common pencil. For just
roughing out ply I might use a Sharpie.

When I built my boat, I laid the bottom panel on upside down and
marked where all the stringers were so I could locate all the screws
in the proper places. It had a coat of sealer, two coats of primer
and five coats of paint, so it was not a problem to remove it.

When I make for the rabbits on my clock cases I use a razor knife.
It not only marks the location, but prevents tear out as well.

I have tried the masking tape, but it gets glue on the blade
and can cause burning.


----------



## Shamus (Aug 22, 2008)

I use a modeling knife. Have for years and years. I don't bother with it for rough cut but anything close it's all I use. I have a cap and pocket clip that I use. While I'm thinking about it I can't remember the last time I lost or misplaced one. I somehow managed to get into the habit of putting it back in my pocket.

Yea, I know, I'm a bit anal about the measure twice, cut once thing.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

frankp said:


> Personally I use whatever's on hand. Sometimes it's a pencil (my preference), sometimes it's a ballpoint pen, and sometimes it's a sharpie. Occasionally I'll scratch a mark with an awl or centerpoint or something, but it never really matters. I've never had a big issue with bleeding for the sharpie (i use fine tip).


Personally I use whatever's on hand. "

I think that comment makes a lot of sense.

G
"


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

mmwood_1;107883 I don't use a knife either said:


> A Big Round of Applause!
> 
> :notworthy:
> :clap: :clap: :clap:
> ...


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

I use sharpies a lot for drawing the faces I am going to carve. The ink does penetrate somewhat, but any stain gets cut or sanded away. They wouldn't be the best for laying out fine furniture, for obvious reasons.

Gerry


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

Measure it with a micrometer

Mark it with a piece of chalk

Cut it with an ax


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

johnv51 said:


> Measure it with a micrometer
> 
> Mark it with a piece of chalk
> 
> Cut it with an ax


Then burn it!


----------

